# NHBGD Douglas WNO 630



## blackgecko (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah this is ma new douglas WNO 630





















i couldnt really captured the nice flame of the back




080808 does it seems cabalistic or what?

nice binding









there she is unplugged it really sounds cool, i have had no chance to play it trough the amp but ill do that tomorrow


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 22, 2008)

Well it definitely looks the part How's it play?


----------



## blackgecko (Dec 22, 2008)

it plays really nice, unpluged sounds really warm and full, i havent had the chance to play it plugged wich i would do tonigth, ill let you know


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks really nice. The grain is awesome looking.


----------

